# Green (jacket) is Good



## Kendrick

Embroidered picture of a paddler drinking booty beer? I thought it was cool at first, but then I thought, wait, that can't be good luck!


----------



## Randaddy

As an inflatable kayaker that swims a lot I'll add that it's actually the most protective _and_ comfortable PFD I've ever swum in. I have probably swam 30 times in mine, not to mention the twice-a-day swim hole on commercial trips, and have have been more comfortable than in any PFD I've had. It protects the torso, doesn't ride up, and seems to move with you more than the other PFD's I've worn.

When a friend wrapped a raft last Spring I had the gear on my body (4 locking pears, webbing, and the Astral spectra throw bag) to build the z-drag that popped 'er loose. I used a waist bag for years and LOVE the chest throw bag. It's always there. Retarded Texan floats out of the swim hole... BAM. Throw Bag. I swim and make it to shore and my friend swims behind me... BAM fucking throw bag. It's sweet. And it's flat so it's not really that big. You get used to it in a week.

Also kudos to Astral for making the LE jackets in the USA! I love my Rasta jacket and I'm really stoked each time I see a new design. The lady that puts pro purchases together told me that they're trying to get to a zero-waste production process. If that's true It's impressive. Hard to do that these days.

It looks like this will be the standard for a while. If anyone is looking to improve it's going to be about new materials that reduce bulk but maintain the float. I'll look forward to the PFD t-shirt, but in the meantime I really like the Green Jacket.


----------



## Wack-Attack

The green jacket is the best I have owned and I have owned a few. As a lady this has been the most comfortable jacket, even more then then the lady specific ones. Having the tightening happen below the lady parts is crucial. It allows you to still breath and not just be sandwiched in there. I also have the Rasta design and I love that too just to put a little flair in the mix. All I can say is I feel bad for tourist that have to wear the bulky orange jackets with a pillow, but at least it will float them! And yes to the day it is a lifejacket t-shirt...


----------



## climbdenali

Randaddy- can you describe for me where exactly the chest throwbag fits in the GreenJacket? I've got the 300 still, and on that one, the bag goes just behind the pocket, leaving the pocket available for other crap.


----------



## Kendi

Ok, I've been dying to get one of the LE's ever since I missed out on the space alien (#2) last year. Not a big ninja fan and my good friend already had the LE#1 (didn't want to be twins). So the LE #4 comes out and I swear the "bootie guy" looks like he's pregnant. Really? I get the sprayskirt and pfd thing- but in sillouette it looks like the dude has got a bun in the oven.
I guess I'll be waiting for the redesigned regular one to come out in March.


----------



## Kendrick

Re: The preggers bootie person. I see it as their hardcore attitude being further exuded. 

"*You swam, drink your bootie beer!*"

"_But dude, she's PREGNANT_"

"*NO EXCEPTIONS*."


----------



## GAtoCSU

climbdenali said:


> Randaddy- can you describe for me where exactly the chest throwbag fits in the GreenJacket? I've got the 300 still, and on that one, the bag goes just behind the pocket, leaving the pocket available for other crap.


Can you really fit stuff in the pocket after you have the rope in there? I can't really use my pocket once I have the throw bag inserted in it's position (ie there's no way I could put webbing for a pin-kit in there).


----------



## okieboater

On the early version Green Jacket I have, there is another small zipper pocket on the left side, similar to the one on the right that the biner fits in. I have some emergency gear in there. I also have the Astral throw rope that fits behind the front pocket. You are correct in that the front does bulge out with the extra throw rope, however I can still get a few items in the front pocket. I have the spectra 50 foot rope in mine. I was surprised to find that it throws very well. And, as the previous poster noted, it is always with me. I carry a 75 ft throw bag in the kayak or raft so the Astral throw rope is extra but it is always with me when I am wearing the PFD.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster

I have the Green Jacket LE2, and love it. Astral did a great job


----------



## climbdenali

GA- I get a few things in the pocket with the rope behind the pocket, but you're right, it does make things tight. A 6' strap rolled up, firestarter, Laerdal pocket mask all live in there. On the side pocket under my right arm are 2 carabiners and 2 single length runners.


----------



## Randaddy

climbdenali said:


> Randaddy- can you describe for me where exactly the chest throwbag fits in the GreenJacket? I've got the 300 still, and on that one, the bag goes just behind the pocket, leaving the pocket available for other crap.


It goes behind the pocket with a snap strap that keeps it from falling out. It does put some pressure on the pocket and reduces it's volume, but with a throw bag on the chest I can't imagine wanting to put too much stuff in that front pocket. I keep my flip line and two lockers in the front pocket. I keep anchor cord, extra biners, and prussiks in the side pockets.

I should add that the side pockets suck. They are hard to access and do come open once in a while. I think this is the only problem with the PFD though, and I really only get into those pockets once or twice a year.


----------



## FatmanZ

*Other options?*

Any other "good" PFD options out there? I picked up a new Green Jacket this summer only to find it didn't fit me the way I expected it to.  At 6'3", 250 lbs, the jacket seemed to ride too high and to be a bit too snug in the chest, as well as too short in the torso. 

Any "longer" PFD's out there with good fit/quality like the Green?


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster

I am 6'4'' and 200 lbs. My Green Jacket fits great. Why did you think it rode to high?


----------



## Kendi

You do know that the torso length can be adjusted right? The first time I tried one in I didn't realize this and thought it rode up too high. After I adjusted it, it was like wearing a dream.


----------



## FatmanZ

I lengthened it out to the max and it still felt like it sat quite high on my torso and didn't have the overall length I thought it would. Part of my problem is I wear an older Astral PFD that is a low rider style. Compared to that the Green felt quite foreign. It was also a snug fit on the chest, something else I'm not used to with the belly band low rider.


----------



## chaac

Last July, I found myself in a swim on the (Minnesota) Lower St. Louis River, and unfortunately got under the pour-over aside a tongue drop. (Braindead me looked down to the left as went down the tongue, well guess what!). What happened then is I missing some roll attempts in that foam only to get freaked about the overpour slamming me, so I pulled. Wish I hadn't! Ya see, the combination of the undertow and the recirc. pulled me down about 12 ft. and tried to neatly stuff me in away for the winter. Totally black! Fine!, I thought. We'll see who wins here. Still wearing my Green Jacket, I sensed a calm spot down there and swam at a 45 degree angle out, away and up only to find another boater swirling around in his boat, also caught in the backtow. No kidding, after about 7 minutes (at least) of scissor-kicking ... getting shoved down again (repeatedly) ... pushing boats away ... watching the other guy get pinned/flip/swim ... now focused on saving him too (weaker swimmer) ... we got yanked out. Couldn't feel my lower body for a few minutes. Possibly the Green Jacket helped. No way of knowing fer sure and I'm not going to volunteer to do a comparison test with a Type-III to find out. Enuf to say I'm kinda glad I had on the Green. Totally embarrassed. Wish I hit that roll.


----------



## powderskier

I have been paddling with a green jacket for the past 2 years too, and love it mostly. I've got the Astral throw rope in the chest, and with a flip line around my waist I can fit most of my pin kit in the front pocket. However, I've found the placement of the knife tab to be pretty awkward, especially with the front bulging out as much as it does. I have the NRS Pilot knife, which admittedly is a longer knife, but I was wondering if anyone has found a better spot to put the knife? (sew in a knife tab somewhere else on the pfd) Or do you just get a shorter knife and deal with it?


----------



## Kendi

I don't know if the redeigned 2011 version will have addressed this or not. Being female and having enough already sticking out in front- I always wondered why the knife tab was placed the way it was on these....lol


----------



## ckspaddler

Astral has talked about possible changing the placement of the knife attachment, but until we actually see this year's Greenjacket we don't know. From the pictures we have seen it is very similar to previous years. You can stitch another attachment onto your jacket, but any stitching voids the Coast Guard rating and the Astral warranty and might give you some issues if you are doing the Grand Canyon or other rivers that are stringent on PFDs. You have a few options for attachment with the Greenjacket. You can get a smaller knife like this: [url]Wingman Knifehttp://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/misc.php?do=bbcode#url[/URL] or you can use zip ties, string or ducktape to attach the knife up on the shoulder strap.


----------



## Snowhere

I never liked the knife attachment on my Astral Willis, which is very similar to the green and has the same knife attachment position. No need to stitch anything and void the warrantee. I went for the zip-tie mod and attached my Gerber to the shoulder strap and it works out a lot better.


----------



## whitewaterboy307

*Looking for Green Jacket LE2*

So I need to find a Large LE2 to match my boat and my color scheme of Black and Blue.

If anyone knows of an extra one, please let me know


----------



## Kendi

Good luck...I wanted one of those too. Haven't been able to find one. :-(


----------

